# Cahaba Cherokee Sunset (besseae var flava 'Phyllis' x exstaminodium 'Wotan' AM/AOS



## OrchidIsa (Mar 21, 2015)

First blooming!! Cute huh?


----------



## troy (Mar 21, 2015)

Beautiful!!!!! I'm jealous


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeah, the petal stance is quite charming.


----------



## troy (Mar 21, 2015)

Thats a great outcome!!!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 21, 2015)

Great looking plant and 1st flower.

I really like the green/yellow dorsal in contrast to the lateral sepals.

A very nice acquisition.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 21, 2015)

Just gorgeous... !!!


----------



## OrchidIsa (Mar 21, 2015)

Erythrone said:


> Just gorgeous... !!!



... just jealous! :rollhappy: lol


----------



## Justin (Mar 21, 2015)

quite nice!


----------



## orcoholic (Mar 21, 2015)

A keeper for real.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 21, 2015)

OrchidIsa said:


> ... just jealous! :rollhappy: lol



:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Silvan (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice outcome. Interesting to look at. You must be proud to have flowered that type of cross. Congrats!


----------



## Heather (Mar 21, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2015)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 21, 2015)

Love the hairs on the petals....needs a shave!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 21, 2015)

Love the pouch!!!


----------



## abax (Mar 21, 2015)

I love the soft coloring and the deep pink hairiness.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks everyone!!  Yes, I'm glad to have this one, I love it! The second bud is on its way!


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 23, 2015)

very nice


----------



## 17andgrowing (Mar 23, 2015)

Lovely.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 24, 2015)

odd looking


----------



## eaborne (Mar 24, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 8, 2015)

Gorgeous! Great close up Isa!


----------



## bullsie (Apr 8, 2015)

I like!!!!!!


----------



## Gilda (Apr 8, 2015)

Sweet !


----------



## troy (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh man!!!, you have a good one!!!! Everytime I look at this it is better


----------



## OrchidIsa (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks to everyone!! 

The second flower on the spike was beautiful too but with a weird staminode...  Still one of my favorite!


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Apr 13, 2015)

good pastel color. It's easy to grow and bloom?? besseae x with any caudatum type are notorious to bloom and hard to get good shape and color.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 13, 2015)

Other then needing a shavepoke very nice


----------



## OrchidIsa (Apr 13, 2015)

wonderlen3000 said:


> good pastel color. It's easy to grow and bloom?? besseae x with any caudatum type are notorious to bloom and hard to get good shape and color.



... Don't have difficulties with this one. Should I? No preferential treatment, treated just like every phrag I have. Maybe an easy one? Maybe it likes me!


----------



## Heather (Apr 16, 2015)

That is very nice!


----------

